# Suche Datenbank Plugins für Eclipse



## 115% (9. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche sinnvolle Plugins für Eclipse. Ich arbeite mit SQL & Oracle. Mir geht es um die UML oder ER-Modelle sowie um das Testen der Datenbank. Es handelt sich um kleine Schulprojekte, sollte aber schon Freeware sein. Deutsch wäre auch nicht schlecht. 

Für jegliche Erfahrung bin ich dankbar. ;-)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
115%


----------



## tplanitz (10. April 2008)

http://www.tutego.com/java/eclipse/plugin/eclipse-plugins.html#Datenbanken


----------



## Oliver Gierke (11. April 2008)

Die Data Tools Platform von Eclipse selbst?

http://www.eclipse.org/datatools
http://wiki.eclipse.org/index.php/Getting_Started_with_DTP

Gruß
Ollie


----------

